# وتم ضبط الرجال



## ميرنا (15 أغسطس 2006)

انت بتحب ؟ 3 أشياء بتفضحك , صبايا تعالوا اعرفوها
ثلاث أسرار تفضح الحب في عين الرجال ، للرجال طرق غريبة في التعبير عن حبهم بطرق غير تقليدية وغير مباشرة ، وهذة من الأساليب التي قد لا تكونين منتبهة إليها. نحاول الآن توضيح بعض هذه الحركات التي يعبر بها الرجال عن حبهم بصمت:
- أن تضبطيه ينظر في عينيك فالرجل المحب ستجدينه ينظر في عينيك ليرى أعماق روحك ولمحاولة استيعاب أي حركة قد تساعده في معرفة طبيعة مشاعرك نحوه. 






- الرجل المحب تجدينه يحاول الوقوف إلى جانبك بشكل ملحوظ في الأماكن العامة، فالرجال غير الجديين تجدهم دائما يبحثون عن حب جديد في كل مكان يدخلون إليه ولذلك إذا وجدت أن الرجل يحرص أن يدخل معك إلى أي مكان عام دون أن يتقدم أو يتأخر فان ذلك يعني انه ليس في حالة بحث مما يعطي الانطباع انه ملتزم معك وجدي جدا في علاقته بك. 



- الرجل الذي يحبك بصدق لن يفزع إذا ما قمت بمسك هاتفه الخاص، إذا فعل ذلك فانه يقصد انه قد أنهى جميع علاقاته السابقة وانه لا يوجد غيرك في حياته لذلك فهو غير خائف أن تقومي بالعبث بهاتفه أو حتى الإجابة على مكالماته.:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## artamisss (16 أغسطس 2006)

*يا فقسااااااااهم  انتى يا ميرنا  وحشاااااااااااااااانى يابت كتير *


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> *يا فقسااااااااهم  انتى يا ميرنا  وحشاااااااااااااااانى يابت كتير *




*وانتى يا دودو بامانه *:yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## اليكساندرا (16 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا ممكن نبقى اصحاب
اليكساندرا


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2006)

*يبنتى اختارى حد عدل 

عندك دودو جيجى ربنا ميوقع حد فيا*


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*انا من جهتي اعلن ان المواقف ديه صحيحة مية مية... مجرب...*


----------



## اليكساندرا (16 أغسطس 2006)

انا عايزة ابقى صاحبتك وصاحبتهم


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2006)

*لو صحبتهم ماشى شايف روك واقف يشهد عليا ازاى زى مكون اكلت اكله 

بلاش انا *


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*لا البت ميرنا امورة بس هي خجولة شوي...*


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2006)

*لا انا لا اموره ولا خجوله انا تشرد وبلا فخر *


----------



## اليكساندرا (16 أغسطس 2006)

يعنى اخر كلام ايه
ارجوكى متكسريش قلبى


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2006)

*خلاص خلاص انتى الجانيه على نفسك يا بنتى 

اوك عادى دانا يذيدنى شرف يا باشا (يارب انا بريه لو اتشلت منى ولا اتنقطت انا حزرتها)*


----------



## اليكساندرا (16 أغسطس 2006)

*ربنا يخليكى يا رب*

:big4: الحمد لله
:ab4: مرنا احب اكلمك على الميل احسن
:t14: اليكساندرا


----------



## اليكساندرا (16 أغسطس 2006)

مرنا انتى فين


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 أغسطس 2006)

> - الرجل الذي يحبك بصدق لن يفزع إذا ما قمت بمسك هاتفه الخاص، إذا فعل ذلك فانه يقصد انه قد أنهى جميع علاقاته السابقة وانه لا يوجد غيرك في حياته لذلك فهو غير خائف أن تقومي بالعبث بهاتفه أو حتى الإجابة على مكالماته.:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


 
 الصراحه موضوع جامد وصح جدا ياميرنا لكن موضوع دخول الاماكن العامه دي مش شرط 
بوالنسبة للحتة الي مكبيرها دي اعتقد ان اي راجل دلوقتي لازم يتخض من العبث في تليفونة لنة يستخصر يشيل الرسايل :t33:  وبيسبها لوقت عوزة فا ممكن يتفضح منها


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

*موضوع خطيررررررررر ياميرناااا

معاد النقطة دي




			- الرجل الذي يحبك بصدق لن يفزع إذا ما قمت بمسك هاتفه الخاص، إذا فعل ذلك فانه يقصد انه قد أنهى جميع علاقاته السابقة وانه لا يوجد غيرك في حياته لذلك فهو غير خائف أن تقومي بالعبث بهاتفه أو حتى الإجابة على مكالماته.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الا الموبايل والنبي وبعدين زي ما قال رامي بيبقي فيه رسائل حلوة بنبعتها للي بنحبها ياتري جات منين ههههههههههههه

الا من واحدة تانية يعني قصة حب منتهية واحدة تكون بتحاول يخلي الواد يحبها كدا يعني وحرام نشيل الرسائل الحلوة دي 

وربك ستار حليم 

وعلي فكرة يا اليكساندرا ميرنا دي زهرة المنتدي *


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*احنا اتفضحنا يا مينا, ايه رأيك نحذف الموضوع؟ هههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

*الشورة شورتك ياريس ( مش مستغني عن عمري علشان اقول ايوه )

اللي تحب تعمله اعمله واحنا لينا كلام بعدك يا كبير *


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*انا قلت نحذفه مش احذفه... يعني لو طرنا نطير احنا الاثنين سوا... ولا ليك رأي ثاني يا شرير؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

*لاء انا مليش صلاحيات الحذف

دي ملكك وحدك يا كبير ههههههههههه

انتا تحذف وتدبسني انا في الضرب ولا ايه ؟

لاااااااااااااااء

ميرنا روك هو اللي بيحذف عضيه ههههه*


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*خلاص اروح اشوف حدا ثاني يساندني...*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

*معلش ياروك بقي

العمر مش بعزقة ههههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*هل حياة الرجل تحسب حياة مالم يفرض رجولته؟*

*فلسفة غريبة مش عارفة جت في بالي ازاي!*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

*وهي دي اعمال بطولية ياروك

دي انتحارية ههههه*


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*خلاص نسبتها للارهاب على طول؟ خلاص انسى فكرة الحذف خلينا مكشوفين بالسهولة هذه...*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

*هههههههههههههه

بامانة انتا عسل يا روك

بس لازم تعرفلنا مين اللي اللي هيحذف الموضوع 

علشان نعمل عليه هجمة ثنائية وننسفه 

اي خدمة يا ميرناا*


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*شو رأيك نسأل ميرنا تعملنا الخدمة هذه؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

*فكرة مش بطالة 

مع اني شكلها لو قرت كلامنا ده ها يجلها ازمة قلبية وتروح فيها هههههههه

او الضغط او السكر اي حاجة من الحاجات الجميلة دي

او ممكن شلل اطفال ههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*بيكون احسن لو جتها سكتة قلبية يعني تروح فيها و احنا نعمل اليعاوزينا ولا حد يهدد حياتنا بالخطر*


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2006)

*شامه ريحه نداله وتخبيط وعك عليا 


مالك يحج روك شكلك مش عاجبك انى انا فى المنتدى لو مش عاجبك امشى يعنى امشى يراجل ممشى مدى اللى ناقص 


زمن مهبب *


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

*قوليله يا ميرنا والنبي ههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2006)

*لا يواد  برىء وملكش زنب منتا مطلع عليا سمعه طين

انى زهره المنتدى جتها وكسه *


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

*خلاص بلاش زهرة المنتدي

وردة المنتدي *


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2006)

*يعم دا فى اتنن ميرنا هنا مش قصدو عليا محدش يفهموا غلط *


----------



## مينا 188 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*

*انتو كده كشفتوا الرجال 
وما علينا سوى الانتباه لهذه الطرق 
ومحاوله تغيرها فمن المحرج 
معرفه الرجل حينا يحب *​


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*

يخبر يا مينا طلعت موضوع قديم قديم قديم يعنى ​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



> - أن تضبطيه ينظر في عينيك فالرجل المحب ستجدينه ينظر في عينيك ليرى أعماق روحك ولمحاولة استيعاب أي حركة قد تساعده في معرفة طبيعة مشاعرك نحوه.


صح



> إذا وجدت أن الرجل يحرص أن يدخل معك إلى أي مكان عام دون أن يتقدم أو يتأخر فان ذلك يعني انه ليس في حالة بحث مما يعطي الانطباع انه ملتزم معك وجدي جدا في علاقته بك.


ممممم... انا شايف ملهاش علاقة :t9:



> الرجل الذي يحبك بصدق لن يفزع إذا ما قمت بمسك هاتفه الخاص، إذا فعل ذلك فانه يقصد انه قد أنهى جميع علاقاته السابقة وانه لا يوجد غيرك في حياته لذلك فهو غير خائف أن تقومي بالعبث بهاتفه أو حتى الإجابة على مكالماته.


اتفق معاكى فى النقطة دى لان لو فعلا بيحبها مش هيبقى فية خصوصيات بينهم




> شامه ريحه نداله وتخبيط وعك عليا
> مالك يحج روك شكلك مش عاجبك انى انا فى المنتدى لو مش عاجبك امشى يعنى امشى يراجل ممشى مدى اللى ناقص
> زمن مهبب


هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا متخديش فى بالك دى مجرد مقامرة عليكي مش كتر :closedeye


----------



## وليم تل (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة ميرنا
واضح انك طيبة زيادة عن اللزوم
لما الشاب يبص فى عين البنت حاجة من اثنين
يا عنيها جميلو قوى شدتة يا معمصة جابتلة زهول
وفى كلتا الحلتين ليس دليلا على الحب
وحتى وجودة معها فى الاماكن العامة حتى لا يتورط فيها
اما موبايلة ما فيش حد اهبل انهاردة يسيب حاجة تعكر مزاجة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> صح
> 
> 
> ممممم... انا شايف ملهاش علاقة :t9:
> ...


ميرسى لمرورك ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> على فكرة ميرنا
> واضح انك طيبة زيادة عن اللزوم
> ...


بس انا مش طيبة وفى اتنين ادمن متفقين انى الموضوع صح ولا ليك رائى تانى بقى نشوف بقى الادمن وقتها 
عناد فيك اول اجة هعملها همسك موبيله ​


----------



## فادية (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا ميرنا ومع ان هو قديم انا مشفتهوش قبل كدا *
*اصلك حاطاه قبل ما انا اتولد *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مش اتولد طبعا من بطن امي *
*قصدي قبل ما انا اشارك في المنتدى *
*بس تعرفي عندك حق في الكلام الي قولتيه *
*وصدقيني الشاب الصادق والصريح مش بيخاف لا من موبيل ولا من اي حاجه *
*ولما بيحب بجد هو الي بيقر وبيعترف بكل عمايله قبل ما يتعرف على البنت الي بينوي الارتباط بيها *
*احييك يا ميرنا على الموضوع العسل دا يا عسل انتي*
*وحشتيني  جدا  يا بت*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



فادية قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا ميرنا ومع ان هو قديم انا مشفتهوش قبل كدا *
> 
> *اصلك حاطاه قبل ما انا اتولد *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
وانتى يا دودو بامانة فين ايام زمان نقعد نناكف فى الموضوع شهرين ​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



ميرنا قال:


> بس انا مش طيبة وفى اتنين ادمن متفقين انى الموضوع صح ولا ليك رائى تانى بقى نشوف بقى الادمن وقتها
> عناد فيك اول اجة هعملها همسك موبيله ​


يا اما الادمن بيطيبوا خاطرك 
يا اما طيبين زى حلاتك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش حا تلاقى فى الموبيل حاجة
الا لو كان زى حلاتك
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



وليم تل قال:


> يا اما الادمن بيطيبوا خاطرك
> 
> يا اما طيبين زى حلاتك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


لا هما ولا دول ولا دول ومتوقعنيش فى الكلام بقى عدى يومك 

يعنى ايه زى لاتى يعنى عاوزين تفسير وتوضيح تااااااااااام ​


----------



## فادية (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



ميرنا قال:


> وانتى يا دودو بامانة فين ايام زمان نقعد نناكف فى الموضوع شهرين ​



*معلش  يا  رتوت اصلي  الايام  دي  انا بمر  في المنتدى  مرور  الكرام  *
*يا  دوبك  بشوف  القسم  عندي  وبفلسع *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس  اوعي تقولي  لروك  احسن   يخصم  مرتبي  وانا   الايام  دي   قربت  اشحت  على باب  الكنيسه  من  كتر المصاريف :hlp:*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



فادية قال:


> *معلش يا رتوت اصلي الايام دي انا بمر في المنتدى مرور الكرام *
> *يا دوبك بشوف القسم عندي وبفلسع *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بس اوعي تقولي لروك احسن يخصم مرتبي وانا الايام دي قربت اشحت على باب الكنيسه من كتر المصاريف :hlp:*​


 
طب ارشينى وانا اسكت 30:​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



> بس اوعي تقولي لروك احسن يخصم مرتبي وانا الايام دي قربت اشحت على باب الكنيسه من كتر المصاريف





> طب ارشينى وانا اسكت


وانا كمان :nunu0000:


----------



## فادية (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



ميرنا قال:


> طب ارشينى وانا اسكت 30:​


 
*يا سااااااااااااااااااااااتر  مفيش  حد  بيعمل  حاجه لوجه  الله  اليومين  دول :smil8:*​


----------



## فادية (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> وانا كمان :nunu0000:


 
*انت  كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ؟؟؟؟:smil8:*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



فادية قال:


> *يا سااااااااااااااااااااااتر مفيش حد بيعمل حاجه لوجه الله اليومين دول :smil8:*​


 
لا خالص يا دودو مش هتلاقى ارشينى انتى بس وانا هسكت ولا كانى فى حاجة​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



> انت  كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ؟؟؟؟


*وياريت بالعملة الصعبة:closedeye $$$$$
*


----------



## doody (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*


- الرجل الذي يحبك بصدق لن يفزع إذا ما قمت بمسك هاتفه الخاص، إذا فعل ذلك فانه يقصد انه قد أنهى جميع علاقاته السابقة وانه لا يوجد غيرك في حياته لذلك فهو غير خائف أن تقومي بالعبث بهاتفه أو حتى الإجابة على مكالماته. 
بجد صح أوى عندك حق تسلم أيدك


----------



## فادية (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



ميرنا قال:


> لا خالص يا دودو مش هتلاقى ارشينى انتى بس وانا هسكت ولا كانى فى حاجة​


 
*بردو  مش  هتشوفي  مني  حاجه يا  رتوت :smil8: *
*ولعلمك  بقا  روك  ضد  حكاية  الرشاوي  دي  :hlp:*
*يعني  خلي بالك  لحسن  انتي  تروحي  في  البيباي :t30:*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



doody قال:


> - الرجل الذي يحبك بصدق لن يفزع إذا ما قمت بمسك هاتفه الخاص، إذا فعل ذلك فانه يقصد انه قد أنهى جميع علاقاته السابقة وانه لا يوجد غيرك في حياته لذلك فهو غير خائف أن تقومي بالعبث بهاتفه أو حتى الإجابة على مكالماته.
> بجد صح أوى عندك حق تسلم أيدك


 
ميرسى يا فندم ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



فادية قال:


> *بردو مش هتشوفي مني حاجه يا رتوت :smil8: *
> 
> *ولعلمك بقا روك ضد حكاية الرشاوي دي :hlp:*
> 
> *يعني خلي بالك لحسن انتي تروحي في البيباي :t30:*​


 
كدا ماشى يا دودو روحى الهى قطة تكون حولة تفتكرك فار تمسك فيكى:t30: ​


----------



## نيرو (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*

ميرنا انتي اتكلمتي صحة بالنسبة للبنت اللي عايزة تتاكد من الشخص اللي بيحبها
ممكن بقي تتكلمي عن العكس
يعني ازاي الرجل يعرف او يحس ان دي او دي او دي بتحبه حب مخلص
يرجي الايجابة سريعا
من نيرو.


----------



## amjad-ri (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*

انا من جهتي اعلن ان المواقف ديه صحيحة مية مية... مجرب...​


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



نيرو قال:


> ميرنا انتي اتكلمتي صحة بالنسبة للبنت اللي عايزة تتاكد من الشخص اللي بيحبها
> ممكن بقي تتكلمي عن العكس
> يعني ازاي الرجل يعرف او يحس ان دي او دي او دي بتحبه حب مخلص
> يرجي الايجابة سريعا
> من نيرو.


 
تلاقيها دايما بتتكلم معاه بتقولة عن ادق تفصيل حياتها هتحسسه انو الوحيد اللى بتسمع كلامة وبتلجائلة فى كل مشكلة بس سيبك انتا كمان من جواك بتحس بده لو فى حاجة من نحيتها بتحس بتصرفات غريبة او فيها حاجة غريبة كدا يعنى ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



amjad-ri قال:


> انا من جهتي اعلن ان المواقف ديه صحيحة مية مية... مجرب...​


 
يا سيدى يا مجرب انتا طب متعترفوا بقى بمجرب دى :t30:​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



			
				نيرو قال:
			
		

> يعني ازاي الرجل يعرف او يحس ان دي او دي او دي بتحبه حب مخلص


من عنيها 
بيبان من نظرتها ليك


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



ميرنا قال:


> لا هما ولا دول ولا دول ومتوقعنيش فى الكلام بقى عدى يومك
> 
> يعنى ايه زى لاتى يعنى عاوزين تفسير وتوضيح تااااااااااام ​


بالزمة ميرنا دى كمان محتاجة توضيح
طبعا لما يبقى رايح للموزة عامل حسابة 
ان الموبيل ما يكونش فية اى حاجة اما المجربين 
على كلامك وكلامهم دول لسة صغننين فى الحب الهوائى
الحب الحقيقى لة ردود افعال كثيرة تدل علية وليس من مجرد
نظرة عين تبحث عن ما بداخلها من جمال او عماص
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



وليم تل قال:


> بالزمة ميرنا دى كمان محتاجة توضيح
> 
> طبعا لما يبقى رايح للموزة عامل حسابة
> ان الموبيل ما يكونش فية اى حاجة اما المجربين
> ...


 
يا سيدى يا مخضرم انتا اطربنا يبنى ​


----------



## Raymond (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



نيرو قال:


> ميرنا انتي اتكلمتي صحة بالنسبة للبنت اللي عايزة تتاكد من الشخص اللي بيحبها
> ممكن بقي تتكلمي عن العكس
> يعني ازاي الرجل يعرف او يحس ان دي او دي او دي بتحبه حب مخلص
> يرجي الايجابة سريعا
> من نيرو.



و لا حتعرف يا عم الحج نيرو .. دول يودونا البحر و يرجعونا جعانين و عطشانين و مقريفين كمان ..

و يمكن يودونا البحر يرمونا لسمك البيرانا يتعشي بينا

ده احنا الجنس اللطيف يا عم الحج

حتي ارجع للتاريخ و شوف كل المصايب اللي حصلت للرجالة كان سببها الستات

يارب يعدي ايامنا علي خير 30:30:


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



Raymond قال:


> و لا حتعرف يا عم الحج نيرو .. دول يودونا البحر و يرجعونا جعانين و عطشانين و مقريفين كمان ..
> 
> و يمكن يودونا البحر يرمونا لسمك البيرانا يتعشي بينا
> 
> ...


شوف يا ريمو عيش جبان تموت مستور لو البنات شافت ردك ده مش يومك مش هيعدى سنتك كلها مش هتعدى خاف على نفسك اول مرة انذار تانى مرة ضرب على طول هتلاقى شباشب طايرة ومسدسات مية:t30:​


----------



## Raymond (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



ميرنا قال:


> شوف يا ريمو عيش جبان تموت مستور لو البنات شافت ردك ده مش يومك مش هيعدى سنتك كلها مش هتعدى خاف على نفسك اول مرة انذار تانى مرة ضرب على طول هتلاقى شباشب طايرة ومسدسات مية:t30:​



انا عندي امتحانات و مش ناقص اروح علي عكاكيز :hlp::hlp:

عموما البنات البنات الطف الكائنات 30:


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



Raymond قال:


> انا عندي امتحانات و مش ناقص اروح علي عكاكيز :hlp::hlp:
> 
> عموما البنات البنات الطف الكائنات 30:


 
:t11::12F616~137::12F616~137::t11:​


----------



## نيرو (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*

شكرا ميرنا علي موضوعك الجميل
بصفة خاصة هايل
وبصفة عامة رائع


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*

ميرسى يا نيرو نورت ​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*

ايه الكلام الجامد ده يا ميرنا
موضوع جميل يا اروبه
جبتيه منين
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك يا رب​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ايه الكلام الجامد ده يا ميرنا​
> موضوع جميل يا اروبه
> جبتيه منين
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


سر المهنة بقى :t30:
نورت يا فينو يا قمر ​


----------



## kajo (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*

حقيقه علميه مؤكده

مجرب
هههههههههههههههههههه

يافضحانا


----------



## ميرنا (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وتم ضبط الرجال*

اى خدمة يا كاجو متفضحو نفسكو انتو توفرو علينا ​


----------

